# usb support gone - once again...

## lo-jay

after a massive update usb is gone again. lsusb lists nothing.

i'm positiv the kernel config is correct - it worked before!

```

dmesg | grep USB

[    5.485307] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    5.485875] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    5.538045] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    5.538048] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.538148] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.854501] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    5.902024] usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

[    5.907035] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    5.907038] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.907206] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    6.154108] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    6.154762] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    6.160015] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    6.160034] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    6.160036] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    6.160133] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    6.212036] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

[    6.462275] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[   36.970023] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[   67.478019] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[   77.805021] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

[   88.031040] hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

[   88.268023] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

[  118.776267] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

[  149.284022] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

[  159.611038] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

[  169.836035] hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

[  170.082034] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

[  200.590022] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

[  231.098034] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

[  241.425022] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13

[  251.650029] hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

[  251.888267] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14

[  282.396020] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 15

[  312.904021] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 16

[  323.231021] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 17

[  333.456028] hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

[  333.694027] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 18

[  364.202267] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 19

[  394.710025] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 20

[  405.037029] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 21

[  415.262033] hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

[  415.500022] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 22

[  446.008024] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 23

[  476.516033] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 24

[  486.844215] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 25

[  497.069282] hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

[  497.307032] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 26

[  527.815024] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 27

[  558.325023] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 28

[  568.652024] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 29

[  578.877028] hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

[  579.115025] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 30

[  609.623277] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 31

[  640.132754] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 32

[  650.459273] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 33

[  660.684030] hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

[  660.922277] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 34

[  691.430270] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 35

[  721.938023] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 36

[  732.265025] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 37

[  742.490033] hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

[  742.728027] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 38

[  773.236037] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 39

[  803.744282] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 40

[  814.071026] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 41

[  824.296033] hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

[  824.534025] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 42

[  855.042273] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 43

[  885.550265] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 44

[  895.877281] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 45

[  906.102029] hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

[  906.340031] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 46

[  926.651030] hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

[ 1123.201025] usb 3-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 47

```

& 

```
lspci -v | grep USB 

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4800+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 14 Jul 2010 08:00:21 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r4, 2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* skype-eula"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests collision-protect distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en de zh_CN"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus divx4linux dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac foomaticcdb fortran gdbm gif gimpprint glib gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv immpt-bc ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntlp ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvi xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="hp1018" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en de zh_CN" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

what to do?

----------

## kimmie

It looks like ohci_hcd module got loaded first and grabbed the controller out from under ehci_hcd.

Try modprobe -r ohci_hcd then modprobe ehci_hcd and see if it starts working.

If that fixes it, then you can force ehci_hcd to load first at boot by creating a file /etc/modprobe.d/ehci_first; here's what I use:

```
$ cd /etc/modprobe.d

$ cat ehci_first

# force loading of ehci before uhci/ohci, otherwise all USB goes slow

install uhci_hcd /sbin/modprobe ehci_hcd ; /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install uhci_hcd $CMDLINE_OPTS

install ohci_hcd /sbin/modprobe ehci_hcd ; /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install ohci_hcd $CMDLINE_OPTS

```

----------

## lo-jay

did the modprobin' , and can see exactly one hub:

```
 # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

does that mean that the module squence is messed up - as you are proposing?

```
# dmesg | grep USB

[    5.226708] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    5.227289] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    5.228453] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    5.234166] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    5.234194] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    5.234197] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.234369] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.235623] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    5.289045] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    5.289049] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.289162] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.289822] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    5.342040] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    5.342044] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.342158] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.536272] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[   36.044024] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[   66.552019] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[   76.879019] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

[   87.104022] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

[   87.342021] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

[  117.850019] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

[  148.358019] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

[  158.685019] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

[  168.910021] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

[  169.148019] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

[  199.656019] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

[  230.164019] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

[  240.491018] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13

[  250.716024] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

[  250.954018] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14

[  281.462018] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 15

[  311.970020] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 16

[  322.297020] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 17

[  332.522022] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

[  332.760019] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 18

[  363.268022] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 19

[  393.776022] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 20

[  404.103019] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 21

[  414.328021] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

[  414.566266] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 22

[  445.074019] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 23

[  475.582019] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 24

[  485.909019] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 25

[  496.134022] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

[  496.372019] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 26

[  526.880019] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 27

[  557.388018] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 28

[  567.715022] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 29

[  577.940021] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

[  578.178018] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 30

[  608.686019] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 31

[  639.194022] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 32

[  649.521270] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 33

[  659.746031] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

[  659.986028] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 34

[  690.494278] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 35

[  721.002035] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 36

[  731.329967] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 37

[  741.555285] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

[  741.793279] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 38

[  752.408053] usb usb3: USB disconnect, address 1

[  752.408309] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB bus 3 deregistered

[  752.408373] usb usb2: USB disconnect, address 1

[  752.408570] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: USB bus 2 deregistered

[  772.301023] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 39

[  802.809035] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 40

[  813.136282] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 41

[  823.361038] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

```

cheers!

----------

## kimmie

Actually, I'm not entirely sure what it means. But it's a step in the right direction.

Some more things to try:

- run update-usbids

- turn on "verbose USB debug messages" in your kernel  CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=Y

- turn off "USB selective suspend/resume and wakeup" in your kernel CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=N

That should hopefully pin it down a bit.

BTW what devices to you actually have attached? I'm assuming unplugging/replugging is having no effect?

----------

## lo-jay

well, it's kinda working

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 03f0:4117 Hewlett-Packard LaserJet 1018

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

by now, but i'm not at all sure why?

(hplip still not working - but that's another story...)

thanks a lot for your help  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kimmie

No worries   :Wink:  ... the load order of uhci/ohci (usb 1.0) and ehci (2.0) can be random without that modprobe.d fix. If you've got devices which only talk USB 2.0, then loading them in the wrong order can prevent you using the device altogether. But normally the symptom you see is slow disks.

OR.... maybe it wasn't that at all, just attention seeking @$#% hardware! Anyway, as long as it works.

----------

